# My son won 2 gold medals!



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

We just came back from the Allard Music Festival in Joliette, Qc, where my son played a solo song of his choice (a shortened version of Glasgow Kiss), and a second one that he had to pick amongst 3 tracks. He had a choice between Rush's YYZ, Pink Floyd's Hey You, and Eric Clapton's Tears In Heaven. He chose YYZ.

So he played both tracks in front of 2 judges and scored over 95% on both, earning him 2 gold medals with honorable mentions! 

Do I need to tell you guys I'm very proud of him?  

I'll post videos tomorrow of his performance!

EDIT: Links to the videos

YYZ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQyOP1v8eI0 

Glasgow Kiss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InuvEdUbbvw


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Awesome! It's good that you are stimulating his passion for music. Keep it going!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats - I look forward to the videos


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

That's awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, what a proud moment that must have been. I remember my kids geting medals in Judo and _that_ was big for me. I can only imagine if it had been in music.


Congratulations.kksjur


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's the first video... It's Glasgow Kiss, his solo piece.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InuvEdUbbvw

2nd one to be posted this afternoon (YYZ)


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow that's impressive. 13 years old and he can play like that. I have to go practice now...


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

SUBnet192 said:


> Here's the first video... It's Glasgow Kiss, his solo piece.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InuvEdUbbvw
> 
> 2nd one to be posted this afternoon (YYZ)


NAILED the intro, awesome!!!:bow:


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

And here's YYZ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQyOP1v8eI0


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Wow! He kicks my ass around the block. Does he give lessons? He's gifted. Keep up the great support.kksjur


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

No he's not confident enough to give lessons... He could teach the basics easily but... Maybe one day if someone asks him 

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Great work!!


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow! Your son is really good. I enjoyed watching the Videos. Congrats.:wave:


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Younggun said:


> Wow! Your son is really good. I enjoyed watching the Videos. Congrats.:wave:


Thanks, he worked hard at it sdsre


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool stuff.

At 13 I had barely been playing, so wow.

I remember festivals growing up--they were fun win or lose.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome.........nuff said.......


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Absolutely FANTASTIC !!!!
you must be prouder than a peacock.
Congrats to your son. awesome playing !!!!!

cheers
pete


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------

